# Cardinale Maldini: incontro terminato



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato da calciomercato.con è terminato il primo incontro tra Cardinale e Maldini. Cardinale ora è in compagnia di Scaroni, Gazidis e Baresi.

Si attendono novità


----------



## Swaitak (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.con è terminato il primo incontro tra Cardinale e Maldini. Cardinale ora è in compagnia di Scaroni, Gazidis e Baresi.
> 
> Si attendono novità


Ora tocca a Paolo confermarsi


----------



## Maravich49 (1 Giugno 2022)

Sono decisamente teso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.con è terminato il primo incontro tra Cardinale e Maldini. Cardinale ora è in compagnia di Scaroni, Gazidis e Baresi.
> 
> Si attendono novità


Se si sono effettivamente visti come prima cosa appena Cardinale è arrivato a Casa Milan, mi sembra un'implicita conferma. 
Credo ci attenderanno ottime notizie da qui a fine mese! Se la situazione si sblocca, non mi stupirei arrivassero 3-4 ufficialità nel giro di un paio di settimane (Origi, Botman/Bremer, Sanches e magari una sorpresa...)


----------



## nik10jb (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.con è terminato il primo incontro tra Cardinale e Maldini. Cardinale ora è in compagnia di Scaroni, Gazidis e Baresi.
> 
> Si attendono novità


L'incontro è durato appena il tempo di prendersi un caffè


----------



## mark (1 Giugno 2022)

Non so se sia una buona o cattiva notizia il fatto che sia già terminato. Sicuramente non c'è stato il tempo tecnico per programmare il mercato e/o il budget. Quindi ho ha ricevuto rassicurazioni molto buone oppure non è andato bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.con è terminato il primo incontro tra Cardinale e Maldini. Cardinale ora è in compagnia di Scaroni, Gazidis e Baresi.
> 
> Si attendono novità



Ovviamente una formalità per i media, si saranno già sentiti almeno dieci volte in questi giorni.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.con è terminato il primo incontro tra Cardinale e Maldini. Cardinale ora è in compagnia di Scaroni, Gazidis e Baresi.
> 
> Si attendono novità


Dai pensavo andasse più per le lunghe, secondo me entro stasera sapremo cosa deciderà paolo e di conseguenza capiremo a chi siamo finiti in mano


----------



## sacchino (1 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se si sono effettivamente visti come prima cosa appena Cardinale è arrivato a Casa Milan, mi sembra un'implicita conferma.
> Credo ci attenderanno ottime notizie da qui a fine mese! Se la situazione si sblocca, non mi stupirei arrivassero 3-4 ufficialità nel giro di un paio di settimane (Origi, Botman/Bremer, Sanches e magari una sorpresa...)


Infatti se non voleva confermare Paolo nanco lo avrebbe convocato.......a meno che non sia Paolo ad andarsene.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ovviamente una formalità per i media, si saranno già sentiti almeno dieci volte in questi giorni.


dopo l'intervista, immagino, altrimenti anche Maldini racconta fregnacce.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Dai pensavo andasse più per le lunghe, secondo me entro stasera sapremo cosa deciderà paolo e di conseguenza capiremo a chi siamo finiti in mano





sacchino ha scritto:


> Infatti se non voleva confermare Paolo nanco lo avrebbe convocato.......a meno che non sia Paolo ad andarsene.



Incredibile che film vi state facendo. Abbiate pazienza, come vi dico da 3 giorni. 
Aspettate e sarà tutto piu chiaro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.con è terminato il primo incontro tra Cardinale e Maldini. Cardinale ora è in compagnia di Scaroni, Gazidis e Baresi.
> 
> Si attendono novità


Non penso ci saranno grossi problemi anche a giudicare dalla nota. Al massimo gli diranno di tenere la lingua a freno.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Giugno 2022)

Nel comunicato ufficiale redbird dice di voler confermare la attuale dirigenza amministratova e sportiva.... Indi.
Vedremo le mosse di Paolo


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2022)

Bene, mi sa che tra un po' si parte con i colpi (parecchi già chiusi, altri da lavorarci un po' su).
Non so voi ma ho belle sensazioni, vedo che c'è serietà e compostezza, nessun apacf show o robe simili, tanta riservatezza e formalità.
Quello che stiamo facendo si chiamano "grandi manovre", luci accese, sempre operativi, ma è giusto così, la macchina Milan non deve fermarsi nemmeno un secondo.
Ora mi aspetto che l'entusiasmo porti a cose interessanti, sul mercato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> dopo l'intervista, immagino, altrimenti anche Maldini racconta fregnacce.



Ovviamente.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Giugno 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Infatti se non voleva confermare Paolo nanco lo avrebbe convocato.......a meno che non sia Paolo ad andarsene.



La conferma di Maldini è un dovere.


----------



## ignaxio (1 Giugno 2022)

“Buongiorno signor Maldini, le comunico che il suo contratto è terminato, abbiamo deciso di puntare e promuovere a DT uno dei più recenti e importante capitano della storia del Milan: Leonardo Bonucci. Arrivederci”


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ovviamente una formalità per i media, si saranno già sentiti almeno dieci volte in questi giorni.


quoto, lo hanno anche scritto nel comunicato che è confermato....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bene, mi sa che tra un po' si parte con i colpi (parecchi già chiusi, altri da lavorarci un po' su).
> Non so voi ma ho belle sensazioni, vedo che c'è serietà e compostezza, nessun apacf show o robe simili, tanta riservatezza e formalità.
> Quello che stiamo facendo si chiamano "grandi manovre", luci accese, sempre operativi, ma è giusto così, la macchina Milan non deve fermarsi nemmeno un secondo.
> Ora mi aspetto che l'entusiasmo porti a cose interessanti, sul mercato.


Basta che non ricominciamo a fare la parte dei voyeur. "Milan alla finestra su.. " oppure "Milan a fari spenti su...". E sti fari non si accendono mai, poi si scopre che sono fulminati.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Giugno 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Non so se sia una buona o cattiva notizia il fatto che sia già terminato. Sicuramente non c'è stato il tempo tecnico per programmare il mercato e/o il budget. Quindi ho ha ricevuto rassicurazioni molto buone oppure non è andato bene.


Se non va bene non penso che si siano liquidati cosi velocemente. Semplicemente gli è stato detto che si vuole continuare con lui, che il budget c'è e via.
Tanto basta


----------



## jacky (1 Giugno 2022)

Per me hanno parlato del contratto di Maldini e basta.
E quello che gli interessa e non posso neanche criticarlo.
Poi butta un po' di fumo negli occhi ai tifosi, la squadra, il miracolo che ha fatto etc... ma ognuno pensa al suo orticello sempre.
Ricordatevi che con diverse milionate in tasca non ha avuto remore a salire sulla barca Eliott facendosi prendere Giampaolo allenatore.
E mi taccio. Avrà strappato un bel quadriennale da 8-9 lordi e ora è tutto a posto


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Basta che non ricominciamo a fare la parte dei voyeur. "Milan alla finestra su.. " oppure "Milan a fari spenti su...". E sti fari non si accendono mai, poi si scopre che sono fulminati.


Da quando c'è Maldini nessuno sa nulla a parte quando le cose sono fatte, è quando sei incapace che devi nutrire i giornalai facendo credere di essere operativo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me hanno parlato del contratto di Maldini e basta.
> E quello che gli interessa e non posso neanche criticarlo.
> Poi butta un po' di fumo negli occhi ai tifosi, la squadra, il miracolo che ha fatto etc... ma ognuno pensa al suo orticello sempre.
> Ricordatevi che con diverse milionate in tasca non ha avuto remore a salire sulla barca Eliott facendosi prendere Giampaolo allenatore.
> E mi taccio. Avrà strappato un bel quadriennale da 8-9 lordi e ora è tutto a posto


Certo, tipico di una persona come Maldini...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Da quando c'è Maldini nessuno sa nulla a parte quando le cose sono fatte, è quando sei incapace che devi nutrire i giornalai facendo credere di essere operativo.


Speriamo che si chiudano in fretta le trattative che ha avviato... da quello secondo me capiremo le risposte di Cardinale a Maldini. Botman e Sanches erano praticamente chiusi, vanno solo finalizzati.


----------



## Manue (1 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me hanno parlato del contratto di Maldini e basta.
> E quello che gli interessa e non posso neanche criticarlo.
> Poi butta un po' di fumo negli occhi ai tifosi, la squadra, il miracolo che ha fatto etc... ma ognuno pensa al suo orticello sempre.
> Ricordatevi che con diverse milionate in tasca non ha avuto remore a salire sulla barca Eliott facendosi prendere Giampaolo allenatore.
> E mi taccio. Avrà strappato un bel quadriennale da 8-9 lordi e ora è tutto a posto



Certo fosse stato così avrebbe accettato la proposta di Li...ai tempi.

Per me Maldini seriamente vuole essere una garanzia per i tifosi, vuole davvero il Milan ai vertici, competitivo.
Non butta il fumo negli occhi ai tifosi.

Punti di vista.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Giugno 2022)

Il nostro futuro passa da qui. Non tanto perché Paolo sia il miglior dirigente sulla piazza, ma perché ha a cuore le sorti del Milan. Basti ricordare quando rimbalzò Mirabelli e Fassone.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me hanno parlato del contratto di Maldini e basta.
> E quello che gli interessa e non posso neanche criticarlo.
> Poi butta un po' di fumo negli occhi ai tifosi, la squadra, il miracolo che ha fatto etc... ma ognuno pensa al suo orticello sempre.
> Ricordatevi che con diverse milionate in tasca non ha avuto remore a salire sulla barca Eliott facendosi prendere Giampaolo allenatore.
> E mi taccio. Avrà strappato un bel quadriennale da 8-9 lordi e ora è tutto a posto



Ma tu non sei quello che fa le sparate sui tifosi milanisti che vedono scheletri da tutte le parti?

Con che coraggio scrivi 'sta roba?


----------



## jacky (1 Giugno 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Certo, tipico di una persona come Maldini...


Freddie dai... non farmi parlare.
Non discuto il professionista e l'uomo Milan Maldini.
Ma fidati che più del budget mercato a lui rodeva non aver sistemato la sua posizione e quella dei suoi collaboratori.
Vedrai che ne uscirà con contratto lungo e ben rialzato. Vedrai.
E poi vedrai che mercato faremo. Seguimi.


----------



## jacky (1 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma tu non sei quello che fa le sparate sui tifosi milanisti che vedono scheletri da tutte le parti?
> 
> Con che coraggio scrivi 'sta roba?


Qui non c'è nessuno scheletro.
Trattativa tra un professionista che sta ben vendendo giustamente risultati e professionalità e nuova proprietà.
Tutto qui. Nella vita è una cosa positiva sapersi vendere bene.
Avesse rinnovato con Eliott non avrebbe mai preso le cifre che prenderà ora.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Freddie dai... non farmi parlare.
> Non discuto il professionista e l'uomo Milan Maldini.
> Ma fidati che più del budget mercato a lui rodeva non aver sistemato la sua posizione e quella dei suoi collaboratori.
> Vedrai che ne uscirà con contratto lungo e ben rialzato. Vedrai.
> E poi vedrai che mercato faremo. Seguimi.


Anche fosse, mi pare se lo sia meritato. Siamo qui a chiedere il rinnovo di tutti i giocatori alla prima vittoria e non chi ci ha portato a vincere in poco tempo e con grandissime capacità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2022)

Per me la prima vera prova è il contratto di leao.
Che Maldini resti almeno un anno o sei mesi lo dò per scontato, più della morte. Se non fosse così sarebbe un cataclisma che non metto in conto.

Ma dal contratto che faranno a Leao, se lo fanno, capirò subito alcune cose.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Giugno 2022)

Che al primo incontro si parli di rinnovo di contratto e addirittura di strategie per il mercato mi sembra una visione molto ingenua...
Il primo incontro è sempre di cortesia. Poi scheduleranno una riunione specifica coinvolgendo tutte le persone necessarie, ovviamente. Penso nei prossimi giorni se non addirittura la prossima settimana.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Qui non c'è nessuno scheletro.
> Trattativa tra un professionista che sta ben vendendo giustamente risultati e professionalità e nuova proprietà.
> Tutto qui. Nella vita è una cosa positiva sapersi vendere bene.
> Avesse rinnovato con Eliott non avrebbe mai preso le cifre che prenderà ora.



Un professionista si vende a chiunque e non ha fissa dimora.

Vedremo se è anche il caso di Paolo.


----------



## cuoredidrago (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Basta che non ricominciamo a fare la parte dei voyeur. "Milan alla finestra su.. " oppure "Milan a fari spenti su...". E sti fari non si accendono mai, poi si scopre che sono fulminati.


O sognatori, "pensa a....." , filosofi, "ragiona su....." , addescatori, "si avvicina a...." . 
Anche no.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Certo fosse stato così avrebbe accettato la proposta di Li...ai tempi.
> 
> Per me Maldini seriamente vuole essere una garanzia per i tifosi, vuole davvero il Milan ai vertici, competitivo.
> Non butta il fumo negli occhi ai tifosi.
> ...


Per me invece se vuoi bene al Milan non dici che te ne vai se il progetto non ti piace.
Se hai a cuore la società rimani anche quando c'è una burrasca, poi la sua permanenza non è stata mai messa in discussione da nessuno e il comunicato di Elliott lo dimostra.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me la prima vera prova è il contratto di leao.
> Che Maldini resti almeno un anno o sei mesi lo dò per scontato, più della morte. Se non fosse così sarebbe un cataclisma che non metto in conto.
> 
> Ma dal contratto che faranno a Leao, se lo fanno, capirò subito alcune cose.



Chiaro. Non credevo fosse necessario spiegarlo. Detto non a te.

Per questo non mi sento tranquillo nemmeno dopo un incontro che quasi sicuramente sarà fatto passare come positivo. Questa roba si valuta tra mesi, se non anni.


----------



## jacky (1 Giugno 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Anche fosse, mi pare se lo sia meritato. Siamo qui a chiedere il rinnovo di tutti i giocatori alla prima vittoria e non chi ci ha portato a vincere in poco tempo e con grandissime capacità.


Assolutamente mai detto il contrario.
Ho aggiunto che Maldini si è mosso benissimo al momento giusto, alzando la voce per ottenere il massimo e per primo dal nuovo cambio di società (che ha praticamente messo spalle al muro ancor prima di arrivare).
Vedrai che ora per 4 anni non sentirai più messe alle strette sul mercato... questo ho detto. Dichiarazioni del tipo: "o mi prendi questo o me ne vado non ne farà più" perché lui ora è a posto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me hanno parlato del contratto di Maldini e basta.
> E quello che gli interessa e non posso neanche criticarlo.
> Poi butta un po' di fumo negli occhi ai tifosi, la squadra, il miracolo che ha fatto etc... ma ognuno pensa al suo orticello sempre.
> Ricordatevi che con diverse milionate in tasca non ha avuto remore a salire sulla barca Eliott facendosi prendere Giampaolo allenatore.
> E mi taccio. Avrà strappato un bel quadriennale da 8-9 lordi e ora è tutto a posto


Per me non conosci assolutamente Maldini.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.con è terminato il primo incontro tra Cardinale e Maldini. Cardinale ora è in compagnia di Scaroni, Gazidis e Baresi.
> 
> Si attendono novità


Speriamo che la brevità sia un segnale positivo.


----------



## Manue (1 Giugno 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me invece se vuoi bene al Milan non dici che te ne vai se il progetto non ti piace.
> Se hai a cuore la società rimani anche quando c'è una burrasca, poi la sua permanenza non è stata mai messa in discussione da nessuno e il comunicato di Elliott lo dimostra.



Ma qui non si tratta di società in burrasca, si tratta di condivisione di un progetto.
Se la tua idea è diversa, è ovvio che la strada si separa, altrimenti è un continuo "litigare".

Non sposi un progetto se non ne condividi il percorso...è coerente.


----------



## jacky (1 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per me non conosci assolutamente Maldini.


Maldini e la sua famiglia in generale è legatissima al Milan. Ma lo è ancor di più verso i soldi. 
Questo so e lo so con certezza.
Ha sempre sistemato per primo la sua posizione. E anche quella del figlio in Primavera. Ok, va bene così.


----------



## sacchino (1 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La conferma di Maldini è un dovere.


La mia preoccupazione è che sia Paolo a volersene andare.


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Freddie dai... non farmi parlare.
> Non discuto il professionista e l'uomo Milan Maldini.
> Ma fidati che più del budget mercato a lui rodeva non aver sistemato la sua posizione e quella dei suoi collaboratori.
> Vedrai che ne uscirà con contratto lungo e ben rialzato. Vedrai.
> E poi vedrai che mercato faremo. Seguimi.


Ma a me sembra logico che Paolo voglia rassicurazioni sul suo ruolo e sul fatto di poter continuare a lavorare in serenità coi suoi collaboratori, non mi sembra assurdo.
Tra le altre cose per il lavoro svolto penso meriti ampiamente adeguamenti e ritocchi.

Ma da come descrivi Paolo sembra una persona avida che pensa solo al suo tornaconto personale quando invece ha dimostrato ampiamente di voler lavorare solo in caso di prospettiva di progetto concreto e vincente. Per il bene del Milan, al quale ha dedicato anima e corpo.

La permanenza di Paolo è la garanzia sul progetto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me hanno parlato del contratto di Maldini e basta.
> E quello che gli interessa e non posso neanche criticarlo.
> Poi butta un po' di fumo negli occhi ai tifosi, la squadra, il miracolo che ha fatto etc... ma ognuno pensa al suo orticello sempre.
> Ricordatevi che con diverse milionate in tasca non ha avuto remore a salire sulla barca Eliott facendosi prendere Giampaolo allenatore.
> E mi taccio. Avrà strappato un bel quadriennale da 8-9 lordi e ora è tutto a posto


Incredibile, tutto ciò che hai scritto è completamente distaccato dalla realtà.


----------



## varvez (1 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Maldini e la sua famiglia in generale è legatissima al Milan. Ma lo è ancor di più verso i soldi.
> Questo so e lo so con certezza.
> Ha sempre sistemato per primo la sua posizione. E anche quella del figlio in Primavera. Ok, va bene così.


Confermo. Oltretutto, l'una non prevale sull'altra ma sono due componenti che esistono.


----------



## jacky (1 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredibile, tutto ciò che hai scritto è completamente distaccato dalla realtà.


Mi dispiace che la pensi così perché ho stima di te e di quel che scrivi


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che al primo incontro si parli di rinnovo di contratto e addirittura di strategie per il mercato mi sembra una visione molto ingenua...
> Il primo incontro è sempre di cortesia. Poi scheduleranno una riunione specifica coinvolgendo tutte le persone necessarie, ovviamente. Penso nei prossimi giorni se non addirittura la prossima settimana.


O magari l'han gia fatto..


----------



## Masanijey (1 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per questo non mi sento tranquillo nemmeno dopo un incontro che quasi sicuramente sarà fatto passare come positivo. Questa roba si valuta tra mesi, se non anni.


Gabri, però perché la stessa cosa non vale al contrario?
Per 10 giorni tutti isterici a bollare questi come squali, squattrinati, prestanome, scatole vuote, fondi di provenienza dubbia, Maldini se ne va, non si compra nulla, vogliono farci arrivare decimi e poi rivederci al triplo (??), Gerry Calà, etc etc.
Perché al contrario non si ha la stessa pazienza?

Edit: aggiungo anche le valutazioni teoricamente gonfiate di 1,3M per il 70%.. Per poi scoprire che 1,3 è la valutazione del club..


----------



## jacky (1 Giugno 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ma a me sembra logico che Paolo voglia rassicurazioni sul suo ruolo e sul fatto di poter continuare a lavorare in serenità coi suoi collaboratori, non mi sembra assurdo.
> Tra le altre cose per il lavoro svolto penso meriti ampiamente adeguamenti e ritocchi.
> 
> Ma da come descrivi Paolo sembra una persona avida che pensa solo al suo tornaconto personale quando invece ha dimostrato ampiamente di voler lavorare solo in caso di prospettiva di progetto concreto e vincente. Per il bene del Milan, al quale ha dedicato anima e corpo.
> ...


Una persona che sa sfruttare le situazioni e sa agire bene per ottenere il massimo dal proprio lavoro e dalla vendita della propria professionalità non è per forza avida.
Tante cose che abbiamo scritto non sono in contraddizione, come non è in discussione l'amore di Maldini verso il Milan e tutti speriamo rimanga.
Così come si muove bene per prendere calciatori è bravo anche sul resto, piano personale e familiare. Tutto qui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace che la pensi così perché ho stima di te e di quel che scrivi


Poi mi sono letto le altre risposte che hai dato, ho più chiaro cosa volevi dire. 
Ma ti assicuro che non è cosi, se Paolo pensasse "ai soldi" e non alle sorti del Milan perchè in passato avrebbe rifiutato posti di lavoro a causa del progetto non convincente ?


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> O magari l'han gia fatto..


Questo anche è possibile. Magari si sono già incontrati nei giorni scorsi e le cose sono già avanzate. Ma l'intervista di Maldini è molto recente, sarebbe preoccupante l'avesse rilasciata dopo aver incontrato Cardinale.

Comunque, sia mercato che contratto di Maldini sono cose che spettano a Gazidis e al CFO, non a Cardinale, quindi in ogni caso non è questa riunione ad essere decisiva.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Gabri, però perché la stessa cosa non vale al contrario?
> Per 10 giorni tutti isterici a bollare questi come squali, squattrinati, prestanome, scatole vuote, fondi di provenienza dubbia, Maldini se ne va, non si compra nulla, vogliono farci arrivare decimi e poi rivederci al triplo (??), Gerry Calà, etc etc.
> Perché al contrario non si ha la stessa pazienza?



Perché si parte prevenuti.

Perché quando uno rimane scottato poi gli scatta il nervo al primo segnale ambiguo.

Perché vorrei chiarezza.

Perché io voglio il meglio per l'AC Milan 1899.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.con è terminato il primo incontro tra Cardinale e Maldini. Cardinale ora è in compagnia di Scaroni, Gazidis e Baresi.
> 
> Si attendono novità


Da quello che farà Maldini capiremo molte cose..


----------



## Blu71 (1 Giugno 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> La mia preoccupazione è che sia Paolo a volersene andare.



Maldini, per quanto tiene al Milan, andrà via solo se sarà impossibile continuare ma, onestamente, non credo che Cardinale voglia partire così male.


----------



## mil77 (1 Giugno 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il nostro futuro passa da qui. Non tanto perché Paolo sia il miglior dirigente sulla piazza, ma perché ha a cuore le sorti del Milan. Basti ricordare quando rimbalzò Mirabelli e Fassone.


Beh ha rimbalzato Fassone e Mirabelli non per il loro progetto, ma perchè non gli davano potere ma solo un incarico di rappresentanza...è un po diverso...


----------



## hiei87 (1 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh ha rimbalzato Fassone e Mirabelli non per il loro progetto, ma perchè non gli davano potere ma solo un incarico di rappresentanza...è un po diverso...


Beh, in questo caso l'argomento di discussione, oltre ovviamente al lato economico del contratto di Maldini, è proprio il progetto, perché è scontato che avrebbe un ruolo importante. Per questo la sua decisione sarà indicativa sulla bontà del progetto Redbird.


----------



## Kayl (1 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh ha rimbalzato Fassone e Mirabelli non per il loro progetto, ma perchè non gli davano potere ma solo un incarico di rappresentanza...è un po diverso...


200 milioni in mano a Maldini credo avrebbe fatto molto meno peggio di loro però.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Giugno 2022)

Abbiamo trovato il bandolo della matassa sarebbe un peccato buttare tutto a mare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Rickrossonero (1 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo anche è possibile. Magari si sono già incontrati nei giorni scorsi e le cose sono già avanzate. Ma l'intervista di Maldini è molto recente, sarebbe preoccupante l'avesse rilasciata dopo aver incontrato Cardinale.
> 
> Comunque, sia mercato che contratto di Maldini sono cose che spettano a Gazidis e al CFO, non a Cardinale, quindi in ogni caso non è questa riunione ad essere decisiva.


Maldini nell'intervista ha detto di non avere avuto contatti con redbird.


----------



## wildfrank (1 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me hanno parlato del contratto di Maldini e basta.
> E quello che gli interessa e non posso neanche criticarlo.
> Poi butta un po' di fumo negli occhi ai tifosi, la squadra, il miracolo che ha fatto etc... ma ognuno pensa al suo orticello sempre.
> Ricordatevi che con diverse milionate in tasca non ha avuto remore a salire sulla barca Eliott facendosi prendere Giampaolo allenatore.
> E mi taccio. Avrà strappato un bel quadriennale da 8-9 lordi e ora è tutto a posto


Sono più che certo che la statura morale di Paolo inibisca sul nascere queste considerazioni.


----------



## Dexter (1 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me hanno parlato del contratto di Maldini e basta.
> E quello che gli interessa e non posso neanche criticarlo.
> Poi butta un po' di fumo negli occhi ai tifosi, la squadra, il miracolo che ha fatto etc... ma ognuno pensa al suo orticello sempre.
> Ricordatevi che con diverse milionate in tasca non ha avuto remore a salire sulla barca Eliott facendosi prendere Giampaolo allenatore.
> E mi taccio. Avrà strappato un bel quadriennale da 8-9 lordi e ora è tutto a posto


Naaaa, Maldini ha troppo ego per accettare le brutte figure, seppur ben pagato. L'intervista di qualche giorno fa lascia senza scampo sia lui che la società: o si spende o non deve rinnovare. E per spendere intendo almeno 100 milioni di euro senza cedere Leao, visto che BILANCIO ALLA MANO di spazio per muoversi ce n'è in abbondanza, non esistono più scuse. Aggiungo che il prossimo anno ci saranno da ridiscuter i contratti di Puma e di Fly Emirates, i due sponsor principali, che ci pagano una miseria. Prendessimo un Cristiano Ronaldo, anche se lo ha predetto @Trumpusconi quindi é più probabile vada alla Salernitana (scherzo ), non mi stupirei...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Giugno 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> 200 milioni in mano a Maldini credo avrebbe fatto molto meno peggio di loro però.


 è tutto da dimostrare visto che quando cerano i soldi pure con maldini sono arrivati bidoni come higuain e piatek


----------

